# 33c3 hacker conference begins on the 27th. Nintendo console hacking talk scheduled.



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 26, 2016)

EM ROF SKROW?


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 26, 2016)

read it backwards


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 26, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> read it backwards


I know, I just don't understand why they'd make the letters backwards and not the full word. If you do read it backwards you get what I wrote


----------



## Xuman (Dec 27, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I know, I just don't understand why they'd make the letters backwards and not the full word. If you do read it backwards you get what I wrote


Works For Me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 27, 2016)

Tfw u write satire but get taken seriously

*cri*


----------



## Pokem (Dec 27, 2016)

i expect another badass 3ds hax breakthrough aka bootrom hax


----------



## Viri (Dec 27, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Tfw u write satire but get taken seriously
> 
> *cri*


IT SAYS "WORKS FOR ME"! DA LETTERS ARE BACKWARDS! IT'S NOT IN RUSSIAN!


----------



## Deleted member 350372 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hmm. Interesting! I would wanna see some 3ds and Wii U mods to be talked about primarily, but the gameboy consoles?! That was my good shit when I was a kid. Man I miss those days when GB games were the hot stuff. It's like Call Of Duty or the PS Vita or whatever portable console Sony comes up with. (sorry I don't play Xbox or Playstation) Nintendo all the way! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokem said:


> i expect another badass 3ds hax breakthrough


Plzzzzzzzz.... *wishes for A11LH or a superb DG vulnerability on 11.0 and up* Better yet an arm9 kernel exploit for 10.x and 11.x like 9.2 ;$$$$


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 27, 2016)

Pokem said:


> i expect another badass 3ds hax breakthrough


I hope so too, otherwise I need to send mine in to get modded (I was dumb and didn't buy DSiware soon enough)


----------



## Pokem (Dec 27, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I hope so too, otherwise I need to send mine in to get modded (I was dumb and didn't buy DSiware soon enough)


sad times


----------



## Deleted member 350372 (Dec 27, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I hope so too, otherwise I need to send mine in to get modded (I was dumb and didn't buy DSiware soon enough)


Ahh damn. That sucks. Fortunately for me I have fieldrunners and A9LH Luma3DS CFW.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 27, 2016)

"Nintendo console hacking talk scheduled." - yes we know, Mr. Fast. You shouldn't block the entire 3ds section. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/33c3-co...c-27-30-smea-derrek-nedwill-naehrwert.450043/


----------



## Pokem (Dec 27, 2016)

i also expect plans to break the switch on day -69 (69 days before release) and make kimishima open his jaw, realizing his weak ass console is too easily hacked and become more secured like sony


----------



## Jonna (Dec 27, 2016)

Dissecting a 16 bit DOS game - aww yeah, count me in!


----------



## Deleted member 350372 (Dec 27, 2016)

Pokem said:


> i also expect plans to break the switch on day -69 (69 days before release) and make kimishima open his jaw, realizing his weak ass console is too easily hacked and become more secured like sony


LMAO yeah. I agree. Plus they don't even care anymore about the iOS U exploit. Like, AT LEAST PATCH IT BEFORE QUITTING SENDING OUT THE UPDATES?! Also Nintendo didn't fully patch svchax used to dg using arm11 kernel. 11.0 just made it harder for hackers to use that vulnerablility.

EDIT: Sorry if that was off topic, but just trying to prove his point.


----------



## Diego788 (Dec 27, 2016)

tomorrow :0


----------



## Deleted-400435 (Dec 27, 2016)

I thought Smea wasn't going to present 
....Also, I really don't think there is going to be bootromhax, as it's ROM.


----------



## Kourin (Dec 27, 2016)

Imagine if Miyamoto or Reggie turned up


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 27, 2016)

Apparently there will be PS4 talk.


----------



## Vappy (Dec 27, 2016)

Suiginou said:


> https://i.imgur.com/opRmcM0.png


Dawn of the final day lads, place your bets.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2016)

zoogie said:


> "Nintendo console hacking talk scheduled." - yes we know, Mr. Fast. You shouldn't block the entire 3ds section.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/33c3-co...c-27-30-smea-derrek-nedwill-naehrwert.450043/


3ds section should be less filled with crap then, granted that would first require it to get some games or some homebrew potential.



WiiUBricker said:


> Apparently there will be PS4 talk.


Erm, it is there
*whistles nonchalantly*
and I was talking about it the other day as well... poor form there.


Anyway looks like there are loads of presentations I want to see again, and as usual I still have a handful from last year yet to see.
https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events/8221.html is probably the one I am most curious about, might have to brush up first though ( https://ds9a.nl/amazing-dna/ ).
I do like learning about HDMI as well so https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events/8057.html will be in there somewhere for me, 
For a good previous one
 
I will spare you all the wall of videos this time though.

Edit. Talk on radare might be interesting. People often want to take up hacking and when it then comes to IDA, for others reading an amazing software reverse engineering tool, the barrier to entry there is rather high. radare/radare2 is the main open source counter to it but it is not the easiest thing to love https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events/8095.html


----------



## Jayro (Dec 27, 2016)

Vappy said:


> Dawn of the final day lads, place your bets.


I say a new K11 exploit, and it's about damn time. And holy fuck, why hasn't the bootrom been dumped yet?


----------



## Reisyukaku (Dec 27, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I say a new K11 exploit, and it's about damn time. And holy fuck, why hasn't the bootrom been dumped yet?


A small group of people have had bootrom for a while. It's just those same people like to take the moral high ground in not releasing to the public.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 27, 2016)

Reisyukaku said:


> A small group of people have had bootrom for a while. It's just those same people like to take the moral high ground in not releasing to the public.


I hate those kinds of hackers... I like the kind who do whatever they can to release everything possible, and freely, open-source, for the greater good of the community. The ones who dangle their stuff over the heads of others just because they can and never release it, are in-fact male genitalia.

*cough*FailOverFlow*cough*


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 27, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Erm, it is there
> *whistles nonchalantly*
> and I was talking about it the other day as well... poor form there.


I missed PS4 in your post. But dude, I can't tell if you're mocking me or what. Not sure why, but for me, at times, your posts are not that easy to understand.


----------



## HuskyXD (Dec 27, 2016)

so how many more hours/minutes until the live stream?


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

HuskyXD said:


> so how many more hours/minutes until the live stream?


Another temper posted this in the other 33c3 thread: https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20161227T2030&p0=37&font=cursive

Sent from my 47 inch dildo


----------



## Kourin (Dec 27, 2016)

SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> Another temper posted this in the other 33c3 thread: https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20161227T2030&p0=37&font=cursive
> 
> Sent from my 47 inch dildo


Not bad, around 6:30 AM here. Not sure if I want to get up and watch or wait until its all on Youtube


----------



## naddel81 (Dec 27, 2016)

it does not look so good there currently:
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/sturm/sturmflut-49492450.bild.html


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I missed PS4 in your post. But dude, I can't tell if you're mocking me or what. Not sure why, but for me, at times, your posts are not that easy to understand.


I meant to include it, was discussing it the other day actually, but neglected to add it when I wrote that. Therefore what you see now was a hasty edit shortly before whatever time this morning I wrote that post.
I was not mocking you, I tend not to mock anybody. I might take the piss if someone makes a stupid comment but someone trying to be helpful is not a good candidate for that.

But yeah I have been getting bad of late when it comes to my posts and not taming the tendency to include a large of the many thoughts I have on most matters, to say nothing of the huge sentences I favour writing when left to my own devices.


----------



## Imparasite (Dec 27, 2016)

i wish theres a PS4 talks


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 27, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> EM ROF SKROW?


R'E'd


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2016)

Imparasite said:


> i wish theres a PS4 talks


There is. https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events/7946.html
Probably not going to end up like the PS3 talk but is set to cover good stuff


			
				the talk description said:
			
		

> PS4: PC Master Race
> Event large
> 
> Last year, we demonstrated Linux running on the PS4 in a lightning talk - presented on the PS4 itself. But how did we do it? In a departure from previous Console Hacking talks focusing on security, this year we're going to focus on the PS4 hardware, what makes it different from a PC, and how we reverse engineered it enough to get a full-blown Linux distro running on it, complete with 3D acceleration.
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2016)

Last year gave us A9LH, so I am pretty pumped for this!


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 27, 2016)

Pokem said:


> i also expect plans to break the switch on day -69 (69 days before release) and make kimishima open his jaw, realizing his weak ass console is too easily hacked and become more secured like sony



I think a big reason Vita hasn't been fully hacked yet is the lack of interest.  How many people would want to buy a flashcart, or whatever the Vita equivalent would be, for a handheld with such a weak list of exclusive games.  If Vita had a 3DS level amount of first party exclusive content I suspect we would already have the ability to play Vita ISO's.


----------



## Babacan (Dec 27, 2016)

When not Modechips comeback is not interesting for me.

good old times


----------



## 4gionz (Dec 27, 2016)

Prior22 said:


> I think a big reason Vita hasn't been fully hacked yet is the lack of interest.  How many people would want to buy a flashcart, or whatever the Vita equivalent would be, for a handheld with such a weak list of exclusive games.  If Vita had a 3DS level amount of first party exclusive content I suspect we would already have the ability to play Vita ISO's.


What are you talking about? The vita IS hacked and can play game backups for a few months now.


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 27, 2016)

4gionz said:


> What are you talking about? The vita IS hacked and can play game backups for a few months now.



Really?  There's a device that allows you to play Vita ISO's?  What's it called?

Considering it took such a long time from the launch date for this to occur I would think part of the reason for the delay would be lack of interest.  I think we can all agree that the more quality exclusive content a device has the bigger priority it is to have it hacked.


----------



## Grim Ripper (Dec 27, 2016)

Back to the 16bit Era -- CANCELLED
https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events/8274.html


----------



## Xuman (Dec 27, 2016)

Prior22 said:


> Really?  There's a device that allows you to play Vita ISO's?  What's it called?
> 
> Considering it took such a long time from the launch date for this to occur I would think part of the reason for the delay would be lack of interest.  I think we can all agree that the more quality exclusive content a device has the bigger priority it is to have it hacked.


Its not a device, henkaku (specifically r7, the latest update that adds taihenkaku to it) allows you to run vitabrew, instal game vpk, and with amphetamin, run a full blown psp on your vita, essentially turning it into two handhelds in one.

Plus theres retroarch, moonlight, and lots more for straight up gaming. Premuch the vita right now is on fire in the scene.

The wii u is getting love now, and i assume that once the door is open to higher firmware, the ps4 is next. 

Its the xbone that i want to see news on


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 27, 2016)

A way to control the signatures in the 3ds to make legit tickets???


----------



## cearp (Dec 27, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> A way to control the signatures in the 3ds to make legit tickets???


the 3ds doesn't make tickets, nintendo's computers make them remotely and give them to your 3ds. 

your idea is not possible


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 27, 2016)

cearp said:


> the 3ds doesn't make tickets, nintendo's computers make them remotely and give them to your 3ds.
> 
> your idea is not possible


I see. But, is there still a possible way to make legit games from the 3ds? (Non pre-installed)


----------



## cearp (Dec 27, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> I see. But, is there still a possible way to make legit games from the 3ds? (Non pre-installed)


no! (because of tickets)


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 27, 2016)

cearp said:


> no! (because of tickets)


Ok... I really want to make things as "Legit" as possible. A9LH is enough for me anyways...


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

Is live being streamed anywhere?


----------



## cearp (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Is live being streamed anywhere?


did you read the op? 
https://events.ccc.de/congress/2016/wiki/Static:Streams


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

cearp said:


> did you read the op?
> https://events.ccc.de/congress/2016/wiki/Static:Streams


I did, but i was on mobile, so I probably missed it..


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Is there a set time for the 3DS? That has been announced/day


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Is there a set time for the 3DS? That has been announced/day


It's the next talk in Room 2


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> It's the next talk in Room 2



Can you pls tag me when it starts thx


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Can you pls tag me when it starts thx


Rip Carrie fisher tho


----------



## Kliffcom (Dec 27, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> it does not look so good there currently:
> http://www.bild.de/news/inland/sturm/sturmflut-49492450.bild.html


Please don't take anything from that website serious from that website. They just doing the clickbait thing and making everything look like a disaster (like Buzzfeed). The weather is fine in Hamburg and it was just a little flood hitting a house which is not that surprising in a seaport town.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Rip Carrie fisher tho



Off topic but who is Carrie fisher?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Off topic but who is Carrie fisher?


Princess Leia - Star Wars
Episode 4-7 (8-whenever)


----------



## Quantumcat (Dec 27, 2016)

Starting in 5 minutes! How exciting


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Can you pls tag me when it starts thx


http://streaming.media.ccc.de/33c3/hall2 starting


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 27, 2016)

anything interesting? cant access at work


----------



## HuskyXD (Dec 27, 2016)

I am streaming it on twitch too. Account is 'Cooroxd'


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 27, 2016)

I missed it but can anyone explain ioctvlhax and mqhax?


----------



## Quantumcat (Dec 27, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> anything interesting? cant access at work


Bootrom exploit = sighax!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 27, 2016)

Is there an archive of Derek's presentation somewhere?


----------



## Quantumcat (Dec 27, 2016)

So do we have bootrom exploits now? What does it all mean? Why is there not more activity on this thread???

Edit: all the activity is here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/33c3-co...-smea-derrek-nedwill-naehrwert.450043/page-17


----------



## Uwabami (Dec 27, 2016)

Quantumcat said:


> So do we have bootrom exploits now? What does it all mean? Why is there not more activity on this thread???


They're changing pants...


----------



## HuskyXD (Dec 27, 2016)

For those of you that missed the presentation, I uploaded the video on twitch: https://www.twitch.tv/cooroxd/v/110218031

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KiiWii said:


> I missed it but can anyone explain ioctvlhax and mqhax?



https://www.twitch.tv/cooroxd/v/110218031


----------



## Kingy (Dec 27, 2016)

It was great, still no downgrader or that stuff. 


Spoiler: img






I love this image


----------



## digiw0rx (Dec 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> It was great, still no downgrader or that stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img
> ...



Why would you need a downgrader when firmware can be signed.


----------



## Kingy (Dec 27, 2016)

digiw0rx said:


> Why would you need a downgrader when firmware can be signed.


Why wouldn't you want a downgrader


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

None of you have patience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Why wouldn't you want a downgrader


because you can sign the firmware, means custom firmwares can now be loaded as official ..thats my understanding


----------



## Kingy (Dec 27, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> because you can sign the firmware, means custom firmwares can now be loaded as official ..thats my understanding


What about exploits?


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> What about exploits?


I believe in the 3ds hacking scene you needed exploits to load a CFW, but now that you have bootrom exploit means you dont need other exploits to load a CFW. If you are familiar with Android, basically means you have an unlocked bootloader and can load custom firmwares ..


----------



## Uwabami (Dec 27, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> I believe in the 3ds hacking scene you needed exploits to load a CFW, but now that you have bootrom exploit means you dont need other exploits to load a CFW. If you are familiar with Android, basically means you have an unlocked bootloader and can load custom firmwares ..



Better than that. They can sign them just like Nintendo does


----------



## mariogamer (Dec 27, 2016)

exploit like things: soundhax (userland free homebrew),fasthax (kernel11 on latest fw)
bootrom: 3ds bootrom dumped ++ sighax: make your own fw,app

That what I understand.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> What about exploits?



Read above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I wasn't expecting to see boot rom being dumped so soon


----------



## mariogamer (Dec 27, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Read above
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


They dumped it around 2015 XD,nintendo need to be thankfull


----------



## Kingy (Dec 27, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Read above
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I was mainly talking about the Wii U but ok


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I was mainly talking about the Wii U but ok



Specifying you meant the Wii U would've been more ideal for future reference


----------



## mariogamer (Dec 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I was mainly talking about the Wii U but ok


Absolutely....... Nothing. There's something like a bug in the boot0 (or boot1,don't remember) but they didn't tryed to exploit it a lot.

I think everything that was revealed was alreadcy known (contenthax,haxchi,iosu...)


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm surprised there wasn't a Nintendo ninja sent to the 33c3 to analyze what was going on


----------



## Kingy (Dec 27, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> I'm surprised there wasn't a Nintendo ninja sent to the 33c3 to analyze what was going on


After showing the bootrom keys, he acted kinda nervous lol


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> After showing the bootrom keys, he acted kinda nervous lol



I mean if that was you, I don't blame him.


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 27, 2016)

Is the event over? Did Wii U get some love?


----------



## mariogamer (Dec 27, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> Is the event over? Did Wii U get some love?


I just say'd it... nope XD


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 27, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> Is the event over? Did Wii U get some love?



Not as much as the 3DS, but a speckle


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 27, 2016)

mariogamer said:


> I just say'd it... nope XD


Sorry I'm at work so I have no idea what's going on xDDDDDD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 27, 2016)

HuskyXD said:


> For those of you that missed the presentation, I uploaded the video on twitch: https://www.twitch.tv/cooroxd/v/110218031
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks. Does this include 3DS stuff as well?


----------



## mariogamer (Dec 27, 2016)

HuskyXD said:


> For those of you that missed the presentation, I uploaded the video on twitch: https://www.twitch.tv/cooroxd/v/110218031
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Does it include the question things?

(auto answare: yes )


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Thanks. Does this include 3DS stuff as well?


Yep


----------



## Charli (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for this nice roundup!
That Game Boy talk definitely sounds interesting.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2016)

Charli said:


> Thanks for this nice roundup!
> That Game Boy talk definitely sounds interesting.


If the idea appeals it is kind of a recurring theme and as such I highly suggest






Pity the talk today about reverse engineering an old PC game was cancelled.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

just missed the Console hacking Presentation.
What happen?


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> just missed the Console hacking Presentation.
> What happen?


Read through this thread.


----------



## mariogamer (Dec 27, 2016)

@Mr.ButtButt 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/33c3-ha...ing-talk-scheduled.454547/page-4#post-6954516


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

mariogamer said:


> @Mr.ButtButt
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/33c3-ha...ing-talk-scheduled.454547/page-4#post-6954516


thanks bby <3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xiphiidae said:


> Read through this thread.





mariogamer said:


> @Mr.ButtButt
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/33c3-ha...ing-talk-scheduled.454547/page-4#post-6954516


I meant the PS4 parts oops
Just glanced through the thread and saw nothing about it. Will probably be on wololo or hackinformer if anything major


----------



## jDSX (Dec 27, 2016)

With all these presentations I gotta to ask how come the ps3 never had this much love beyond the golden fw 3.55?


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 28, 2016)

jDSX said:


> With all these presentations I gotta to ask how come the ps3 never had this much love beyond the golden fw 3.55?



well you do have a non soldering hardmod , e3 flasher


----------



## jDSX (Dec 28, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> well you do have a non soldering hardmod , e3 flasher



Nope but I wish


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 28, 2016)

So pretty much what I got from the PS4 presentation was, was:
-hey we got a exploit for 4.05
-here it is running linux
-now, here it is running steam
-and we aren't releasing it because people act like little bitches
cool, gfys, should I just update?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 28, 2016)

FirmWars 12.0.0-36:
Nintendo Strikes Back​


----------



## Boured (Dec 28, 2016)

*See's Bootrom has been exploited*

Nintendo
I
V
​


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 28, 2016)

HuskyXD said:


> For those of you that missed the presentation, I uploaded the video on twitch: https://www.twitch.tv/cooroxd/v/110218031
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Very cool thank you very much!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 28, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I hate those kinds of hackers... I like the kind who do whatever they can to release everything possible, and freely, open-source, for the greater good of the community. The ones who dangle their stuff over the heads of others just because they can and never release it, are in-fact male genitalia.
> 
> *cough*FailOverFlow*cough*


only thing with that is. if the console becomes fully (or close enough) to open source eventually theyll drop the console (as the DS, Wii, PSP, and PS3 were) however ive never really had much money for games so i both agree and disagree with you


----------



## Selver (Jan 4, 2017)

Uwabami said:


> Better than that. They can sign them just like Nintendo does



Actually, this is not quite true.  What they can do is create firmware that the _*bootloader*_ will accept as signed.  This is not the same as an actual signature, but does allow the firmware to be considered valid (and thus loaded and executed) by the bootloader.


----------

